# [SOLVED] USB is RAW - cannot format



## 1651694

so i went to china, and bought a "64GB" "sony" usb. get home, try it out. then my antivirus detects a worm! removed it just fine, then deleted autorun.inf from it to make it work again. then for a little while it works just fine, but i didnt test its 64GB capabilities, the most i used at any point is about 1.5 - 2BG. then all of a sudden, soon after (i think) i changed its drive letter, the file system is RAW. 0 bytes free space and 0 bytes used free space. try to open it with explorer, says i have to format it.

numerous attempts to format it fail. i tried formatting to FAT32: volume is too large. tried NTFS: it just says it fails, no explanation!

the driver name is 86Ameco Flash Disk USB Device, optimized for performance, in device properties it says the partition is Master Boot Record (MBR) and in the general tab on device properties it say that the device is working properly.

please help me with this problem asap


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

Hi :wave:

Try wiping the drive completely with *DBAN* (although I'm not sure DBAN is able to do that with flash memory, if that's the case).
Then initialize and format the drive in Disk management.

Make absolutely sure you select the correct drive when using DBAN - otherwise you'll create a disaster.
The best would be to disconnect all HDDs when using DBAN.


----------



## 1651694

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

DBAN doesnt seem to be able to erase the USB. when i try, it says it finished with non-fatal errors.

even so, i tried formatting with disk management, and then again with command prompt (format e: /FS:NTFS), but both failed like before


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

Please post a screenshot of Disk management.


----------



## 1651694

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

u mean while its formatting or just while showing the USB?

EDIT:any particular views/ details you want?


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

Just with the USB stick connected to see what DM says.


----------



## 1651694

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

Disk Management, in volume list view:

http://s228.photobucket.com/albums/ee266/1651694/?action=view&current=Untitled.jpg


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

Thanks.
Try deleting, then formatting the partition with *Parted Magic*.


----------



## 1651694

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

i delete the partition with parted magic, then format it with parted magic?


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

Yes, delete the partition first - then create a new. You can do that in the same session.


----------



## 1651694

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

parted magic doesnt detect the USB


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

Parted Magic is able to detect USB drives.
Sounds like you have a faulty drive. :sigh:


----------



## philay

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*



eneles said:


> Parted Magic is able to detect USB drives.
> Sounds like you have a faulty drive. :sigh:


1651694, Problem solved :http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-pray.gif
ray:
i had exactly the same problem with two china keys. The first worked ten minutes and became invisible with xp, and the second was totaly instable. (files deleted without explains)
solution : put your key in a pc with linux (me : unbutu version) and format it in fat32.
the pc sees the key, accept to format. When you return on xp he accepts to scandisk and all you want. two days using the key with no problem.
hope it will go


----------



## 1651694

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

i think FAT32 only supports up to 32gb, and the usb is 64gb O>O


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

That's only true when it comes to formatting FAT32 partitions in Windows.
Parted Magic is based on Linux and should be able to format the whole drive with FAT32.


----------



## 1651694

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

thats all well and good, but i dont have a linux system and i dont know anybody with linux either =(


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

Download and burn *Parted Magic* on a CD.
Then boot the computer with that disc.


----------



## 1651694

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

thats what i did before on my Vista laptop.
i also tried it on my WinXp (SP2) computer, but i get some kind of video error.
i will try it on another computer.


----------



## rich32

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

Hi Mate,

I had the exact same problem (with my 120Gb "86Ameco Flash Disk USB Device") and I have finally fixed it.

You need to use this HP USB formatting utility:
<http://files1.extremeoverclocking.com/a3b2c2693b7bf0116eb241a970ab5141/bootdisks/SP27608.exe>

Run it using FAT32 and it reformats the whole thing.

Mine is 120GB and its working fine now. No other formatting/partitioning software worked for me, so I feel your pain.

This worked for me, if it doesn't work for you let me know because there were some fiddly things I did beforehand that may have altered my outcome.

Good luck,

-Rich32


----------



## rich32

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

A quick side note.

If you are storing large files (esp videos) you have to copy them from the USB drive to the computer before you run them because the microcontroller (microprocessor) in the 86Ameco cannot handle this type of high-demand operation.


----------



## 1651694

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

um... link does not work. i suppose you were hotlinking? download page please =]

EDIT: nevermind i found the page. i will try =]


----------



## 1651694

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

usb successfully formatted! thanks a lot rich, and thanks for the heads-up about the large files =)


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: USB is RAW - cannot format*

Good news. :smile:

@rich32: Thanks for sharing the solution.


----------



## rich32

.....


----------



## rich32

You are very welcome 

It took me two weeks with a friend to finally find the solution and I didn't want anyone else to go through the same 

P.S. If you figure out how to convert it to NTFS let me know because that is an ongoing project of mine


----------



## green_bear

I have trouble!!!!! Help Me!!!! I want ntfs on my 86ameco 120 Gb . HP USB Disk Storage Tool don't help me!!!! At the end of formatting process i read "**** OFF"  sorry but my flash drive don't format to ntfs. What can i do???????


----------



## Deleted090308

@green_bear: Start your own thread.


----------

